# Help Identify Interior Seats



## A_New_Creation (Sep 25, 2007)

This is my first post...and my first question.

I need to identify these seats for a friend of mine.

He thinks they're GTO but I can't find any info on them.

Any help would be greatly appreciated 

Abe


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The pattern is similar to the 64 GTO, Here are seats from the 64 GTO;


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I'll render my opinion. I am somewhat familiar with seats from 68-72 and they do not look at all like seats from those years. The arrows don't look right, they are rather large and the chrome strips around the seats are not from any seats of any GTO I have ever seen. If they are seats from a GTO I would say it may be 64' or so but I have never seen seats in any GTO that look like that.*


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The floor mounting doesn`t look right for a GTO. These mount to the floor to the side of the seats. All the GTO seats I`ve seen the mounts are dirrectly in front and behind the slide rail, not off to the side. I`d say they were transplanted.


----------



## A_New_Creation (Sep 25, 2007)

Rukee said:


> The floor mounting doesn`t look right for a GTO. These mount to the floor to the side of the seats. All the GTO seats I`ve seen the mounts are dirrectly in front and behind the slide rail, not off to the side. I`d say they were transplanted.


Thanks for the reply guys...I had a 68 GTO Convertible (my first car at that)about 10 years ago and my brother sold it under me for $150...yup one hundred and fifty bucks.
It was a basket case but with all the parts there and and interior in great condition. SO...there's a '68 conv. in my near future.

Anyways, here's another shot of the brackets and what seems to be some kind of build sheet.

Again, any help is greatly appreciated.

Abe.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I would say gGand Prix seats but not for sure.
here is a page from Pontiac High Performance (click blue link)

 Pontiac High Performance


----------



## A_New_Creation (Sep 25, 2007)

I believe your right...I just need to find out what year it is.

Thanks for steering me in the right direction!:willy: 

Abe


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

66 or earlier, 67 and later had seat locks. I would say 64.


----------

